# Door operating pressure issues.



## JPohling (Jun 16, 2015)

I have the hardest time getting non fire rated doors to comply with the 5lb operating pressure requirement.  Typically these are doors with closers that are needed because they are exterior doors or are doors that need to latch for security reasons.  I am also concerned that I may be measuring them incorrectly.  I have what appears to be a glorified fish scale that has been modified for this purpose.  I will typically unlatch the door and get it barely moving with some pressure from my toe and then apply the gauge and open the door to 90 degrees.  Per the ADA Standards I do not need to measure the force to unlatch the door (not the lever pressure) and or overcome the inertia of the door, but even on doors that seem incredibly light they are still in the 8lb range easily.  5 lbs seems to be nearly impossible for many existing doors.

Am I measuring incorrectly?  Any other words of wisdom?  I know that they will back them off if possible to the 5lb limit, then as soon as I am gone they get bumped back up so the door will actually function.  I don't really have a problem with that as the doors need to latch, and they were 5 lbs when I checked them.   Automatic door operators are not the answer.  We use those quite frequently.  I see this typically on doors from parking area elevator lobbies out to the parking areas as well as exterior doors.  These are non rated doors so no exceptions.  Many times there are pressures from the mechanical systems to overcome, etc.  :banghd


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 16, 2015)

As soon as you have even a slight breeze outdoors, doors will not comply. Even a small pressure differential indoors from volume to volume each side of a door will cause the doors to not comply. Endemic issue with no solutions for manual operated doors at this time. Your door effort measurement appears correct. I even go to the very most extreme edge to get the highest leverage and still have doors in still air that won't comply by 1 or more lb. Tune up helps to reduce the effort on doors; things like hinge lube (silicone base or PTFE base, not graphite), hinge pin alignment, hinge plane adjusting to near perfect vertical all swing degrees, or changing hinges to ball bearing type for heavier mass doors. Exterior doors with pivot pins can usually get a couple pounds less effort when Teflon washers are used for moderate worn bearing surfaces. Tried a lot of stuff over the years, but still can't get 'em all.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2015)

Contact the door guru and ask

Just click on her name

http://idighardware.com/about-2/about-me-mobile/


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2015)

http://idighardware.com/2009/02/door-opening-force/


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2015)

Here you go

http://idighardware.com/2012/05/decoded-opening-force-and-closing-speed/


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2015)

2009 IBC.......1008.1.3 Door opening force. The force for pushing or pulling open interior swinging egress doors, other than fire doors, shall not exceed 5 pounds (22 N). For other swinging doors, as well as sliding and folding doors, the door latch shall release when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force. The door shall be set in motion when subjected to a 30-pound (133 N) force. The door shall swing to a full-open position when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force.

So we all know what we are talking about...


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 17, 2015)

The OP is base in very dry CA on the left coast where the CA bldg code prevails.

IlB-404.2.9 Door and gate opening force. The force for

pushing or pulling open a door or gate other than fire

doors shall be as follows:

1. Interior hinged doors and gates: 5 pounds (22.2 N)

maXImum.

2. Sliding or folding doors: 5 pounds (22.2 N) maximum.

3. Required fire doors: the minimum opening force

allowable by the appropriate administrative authority,

not to exceed 15 pounds (66.7 N).

4. Exterior hinged doors: 5 pounds (22.2 N) maximum.

These forces do not apply to the force required to retract

latch bolts or disengage other devices that hold the door or

gate in a closed position.


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 17, 2015)

Jus fer grins, here is the 2010 ADA (and DOJ advisory) for door opening force:

404.2.9 Door and Gate Opening Force. Fire doors shall have a minimum opening force allowable

by the appropriate administrative authority. The force for pushing or pulling open a door or gate

other than fire doors shall be as follows:

1. Interior hinged doors and gates: 5 pounds (22.2 N) maximum.

2. Sliding or folding doors: 5 pounds (22.2 N) maximum.

These forces do not apply to the force required to retract latch bolts or disengage other devices that

hold the door or gate in a closed position.

Advisory 404.2.9 Door and Gate Opening Force. The maximum force pertains to the

continuous application of force necessary to fully open a door, not the initial force needed to

overcome the inertia of the door. It does not apply to the force required to retract bolts or to

disengage other devices used to keep the door in a closed position.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 17, 2015)

I think I need a kilo scale...............set for 5.    ooops


----------

